# Evic Supreme



## Daniel (13/11/14)

Hi All , 

Considering buying this , would be my first purchase. Watched PBusardo's extensive review of this device and it seems to fit my gadgetyness  A few questions though : 

- As a beginner vaper , would this be a good option ?
- What atty to use ? I hear good things about the Nautilis Mini , maybe wait for the Atlantis ?
- What additionals do I need to buy with this ? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Riddle (13/11/14)

The eVic Supreme is a fantastic device. Being an electronic mod I think it's perfect for beginners. It's the first device I ever used on rebuildables. With regards to the atty I suppose it's personal preference. I used the kayfun and for dripping I used the plume veil. Standard commercial tanks such as the protanks and nautilus works perfectly on it as well. I think it's a good buy.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## iPWN (13/11/14)

I don't think the Evic will run the the new Aspire Atlantis with the 0.5 ohm coils.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## free3dom (13/11/14)

Daniel said:


> Hi All ,
> 
> Considering buying this , would be my first purchase. Watched PBusardo's extensive review of this device and it seems to fit my gadgetyness  A few questions though :
> 
> ...



You could use the Eleaf Lemo with the Evic Supreme as it was designed specifically for it. The bottom part screws off and then screws directly onto the Evic. It's a fantastic RTA too (and very cheap)

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Riddle (13/11/14)

iPWN said:


> I don't think the Evic will run the the new Aspire Atlantis with the 0.5 ohm coils.


The lowest the evic takes is 0.5ohm. I think 1 should be fine with those

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Daniel (13/11/14)

thx for all the feedback guys , now to build the shopping list : 

Just starting out , so rebuilding is still a bit daunting for me but the Eleaf Lemo looks good!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## iPWN (13/11/14)

Ah good to know ! thanks.


----------



## Daniel (16/11/14)

So , took the plunge , Evic Sup and Nautilis Mini incoming! 

Now which juice to get , what do you guys recommend for first time vaper , smoking prob little less than packet a day 12mg tar 1.2mg nic 

Also I heard you can 'wash' the coils on the Mini ? Is that possible and what solution do you use just normal warm water ? 
I think next on the list is probably the Lemo  , see it's starting already ! LOL


----------



## free3dom (16/11/14)

Daniel said:


> So , took the plunge , Evic Sup and Nautilis Mini incoming!
> 
> Now which juice to get , what do you guys recommend for first time vaper , smoking prob little less than packet a day 12mg tar 1.2mg nic
> 
> ...



Good choices there mate...I'm positive you won't be disappointed 

Juice recommendations...hmm, that's tough. Here's what I would say: pick any local manufacturer (or store) and browse their juices. Read the descriptions and choose any flavour you think you will like - there really is no shortage of choice and from my experience the local juices are all very good. My personal favourite local juice is SkyBlue Strawberry Snap, but I've had various others (in various flavours) and so far there have only been 1 or 2 I just couldn't vape (and it was only because the taste did not appeal to me, I gave it to someone else who really liked it).

Alternately you could check out the juice reviews here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/e-liquid-reviews/
to get a sense of what others on the forum think of juices.

But IMHO the only way to find you favourite juice is to experiment - no one can be told what their favourite juice (matrix?) is, you have to experience it for yourself 

Good luck, and (more importantly) have fun. Juice experimentation is a very pleasurable activity 

Also, most people clean coils using alcohol (pure or clear, like vodka). I don't personally do it (I rebuild), but I've heard many say that they soak the coils overnight, take them out and let the dry, then rinse them in water (again sometimes overnight).


----------

